# Help! Raising a Singleton Puppy



## Ilovemygoldenretriever (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My dog recently had her first litter with only 3 pups. Unfortunately only 1 survived and as I was researching I learned he was a singleton puppy. Not having littermates, I'm afraid he won't learn how to socialize or be a 'dog'. Has anyone had to raise a singleton when foster litters weren't around? Anything helps. Thank you. Please help..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Single puppy*

I am so sorry about the two pups that died. Glad you still have the other puppy.
My first thought is to tell you to contact your vet and ask. We are not qualified to answer health questions here.
I have no personal knowledge on how to raise a single pup.

I also googled how to raise a singleton pup and found lots-here are two:

http://www.akc.org/enewsletter/akc_...reeder&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=20140611

https://pethelpful.com/dogs/Preventing-Behavioral-Problems-in-Singleton-Puppies


----------



## Ilovemygoldenretriever (Sep 23, 2016)

He already has an appt with the vet but I figured it would be a good idea to reach out and see if anyone else experienced this. Thanks.


----------



## Lucy222 (Aug 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your two pups. 
I'm far from an expert but I did do quite a bit of research as the litter before the one my pup came from was a singleton and we had the option to take him.
After some research we decided to wait because of some of the behavioural issues that can SOMETIMES be present in a singleton pup. 
Though from what I read, there are things that can be done to help this. There's a lot of info online, most of it involves doing your best to "be the littermates" if that makes sense. From what I read a singleton puppy's life is often too easy so that when they get older they don't know how to handle stress and frustration. I have seen recommendations to do things like gently push the pup off the nipple every so often like what would happen if it were competing with litter mates, have small stuffies that they need to climb over.

Another thought might be offering your mama to anyone who may need a nurse mom. The mom of the litter my pup did come from ended up getting a severe case of mastitis - luckily a friend of my breeder's had a golden available to be a nurse mom for the litter of eight. Your difficult situation could save other pups who are in a tough spot as well!

Again - I am no expert, just some thoughts!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a singleton once and on top of that his mother rejected him a few days after his birth. I hand raised him on a bottle. He had lots of stuffies to sleep with and once he could walk was loose in the kitchen with us. Like this he was stimulated a lot, hoover, tv, radio, etc. Lots of people coming and going. When he was about 8 weeks (puppies can only leave home at 12 weeks in Switzerland) he spent time with some of my basset bitches who taught him some manners pretty quickly!! He went on to live with a large family and was a fantastic, well adjusted much loved dog. He died aged 15 and half.
If you can find puppies that need a foster mother that is a very good solution if your bitch accepts them. You must check your bitch's teats as he maybe cannot suckle them all completely and she could get mastitis. You should massage them and keep them soft. Warm compresses help and also draw some milk from them. Once he gets bigger he should be able to keep all her teats working properly.

Good luck.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you a member of Golden Retriever Club of America? That would be a great place to find a mentor to help you get through this with as good an outcome as possible for the puppy.

GRCA.org or your local clubs which you can find listed on the site https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-clubs-map/


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Unless your vet is a breeder/vet, he or she is not likely to have had much experience or training in behavior and socialization.

There are good resources however:

Whelping and Raising a Singleton Puppy

http://www.akc.org/enewsletter/akc_breeder/2014/06_singleton.html

Raising Puppy Litters Great and Small

Good luck!


----------

